# LED Upgrade



## georgendah (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,

New subscriber here so be gentle please.

I am trying to replace existing halogen G4's for LED above shower in 2008 Swift Voyager 695EL. I cant work out how to remove the glass cover to get at the bulb. I cannot see any clips in situ that is holding the glass so wondered whether anyone has had first hand experience of changing LED's in this fixture type.
I am also wanting to replace existing directiona MR11's with LED type and wondered how to get the bulb out and what replacement bulb would be best fit.. Both bulbs are pictured. The first picture is one of G4's above the shower.
Many thanks in advance
Nev
:serious:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

On the G4, it looks like those 3 knobs should unscrew, releasing the glass? On some of ours, the front piece, glass included, rotates 1/16th of a turn anti-clockwise and releases. Or sometimes the whole fixture is held in with springs - can you pull the whole lite fitting out?

Not sure about the MR11. The bulb unit just pushes in, so it must be being retained by a circlip or seal of some sort?

We replaced our Halogen G4s with G4H-6L from these people: http://www.bedazzled.uk.com/12v_LED_Bulb_Replacement.htm (scroll down to find them) not the cheapest by any means, but they were really helpful when I bought the wrong ones, and changed them free of charge, refunding the difference. The Warm white is slightly yellower than the halogens, but it's not bad.

I initially bought G4T-18Lb for fittings similar to yours, and they didn't fit.

Morph


----------



## georgendah (Jan 13, 2013)

Morph,

Your help is greatly appreciated

Regards

Nev


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

georgendah said:


> Morph,
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


Guess all's now sorted Nev? :wink2:


----------

